# on-line code books



## jatownsend (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone use on-line code books instead of purchasing the paper books?  If so who would you recommend looking at and is it much cheaper?


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 14, 2010)

*Nothing is inexpensive*

I don't know of anywhere on the Internet to get quality online coding references for cheap.  You can find anything less expensive but sometimes the quality of what you get is impaired. I bit it and went with Ingenix Encoder Pro Expert.  It is not cheap.  I started out with Ingenix EncoderPro at the bottom, I think it's $499/yr.  Went up from there was I got hooked and saw the value.  But I am still in my books and will always have the books.
Best,


----------



## rhoades4 (Aug 19, 2010)

The hospital that I work for is currently using an online coding system.  I personally would prefer the books.  I don't feel like the system is user friendly.  I feel more comfortable looking through the books.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 19, 2010)

Like Kelly said, good isn't cheap.  I love my on-line coding tools.  We use Encoder Pro Expert at my office; we also used Code It Right Online for a year.  Both are very good, but neither are cheap.  Luckily, the organization buys the licenses, but I do see the price.  We do, however, also buy the books because computers and the Internet do go down, and we can keep working if we have the books.

I have demo'd a few of the cheaper on-line ones, and most aren't very robust or user friendly (and please, if anyone else has one they really like, don't yell at me - this is just my opinion).

Hope this helps,


----------

